# Setting up a rabbet plane



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new rabbet plane, listed here: http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=98.118.2033&dept_id=13602

I've never used a rabbet plane before and bought it because I need something to make rabbets around box lids (so that they sit nicely/firmly on the box).

I'm not quite sure how to set up the iron. I have it honed already, but what's the trick to getting it set to the proper depth? Is the corner of the iron set flush with the side that's against the rabbet? Also, it's hard to tell from the picture, but I'm assuming this is mounted bevel up? The plane iron is 25 degrees and the iron bed is 45 degrees.

Also, can this be used cross grain or no?

I've searched around for answers but haven't been able to find any. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance, -SW


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have not used a wooden rabbet but it should work like a regular wooden plane. The iron should be slightly proud, and I mean s l i g h t l y proud of the body on either side. If the iron is too big and is too proud on both sides then you need to grind it narrower. You can adjust it either way but be careful not to skew it or you'll end up with askew rabbets. As far as setting the iron, you should be able to set it to the depth and set you want then tap the wedge in place. To advance the iron tap it lightly with a mallet. To back it off tap the back of the plane with a mallet. It'll take a little bit of finicking with and practice to set it right, but after a bit it won't take much longer than a metal rabbet to set up. It should be bevel up, but with some of those planes you can actually flip them around if you want to get different angles of attack. I use my metal one for cross grain all the time.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah, many thanks. That is very helpful information. I'll be trying all of that this weekend.


----------

